# Looking For Full-hookup Recommendations In Vt/nh/ma



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm hoping someone who has camped in the area can recommend a campground.

The kids and I will be heading to Vermont in July, and are taking the OB with us. We will be visiting family in Vernon VT, right on the Vermont/Mass/New Hampshire border.

We don't need anyplace very fancy as we will be spending most of our time with family and little time at the cg but I do need full hookups, otherwise I might just as well take my portable bedroom to my grandmother's and park in the yard..

Any suggestions?

I am looking at Hinsdale CG and Travelers Woods of NE in Bernardston.

Any thoughts or other suggestions?

Thanks!

Lynne


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Lynne in MD said:


> I'm hoping someone who has camped in the area can recommend a campground.
> 
> The kids and I will be heading to Vermont in July, and are taking the OB with us. We will be visiting family in Vernon VT, right on the Vermont/Mass/New Hampshire border.
> 
> ...


I don't know about these, you could check RV Park Reviews, I always check this before we go anywhere. Just gives you a little info about where you might go...good luck!


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

anne72 said:


> I don't know about these, you could check RV Park Reviews, I always check this before we go anywhere. Just gives you a little info about where you might go...good luck!


Thanks, I have done that. Just was hoping for a point of view from someone in this forum who has stayed there, since there are a bunch of New Englanders on here, and others who have camped in that general area.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hi Lynne-
We havn't been that far west in Mass too many times. We did stay at one campground near springfield, because, as they put it in their ad, were "the closest to 6 flags amusement park". Well, I guess they were, compared to Rhode island. It was an OK campground, nothing to write home about. The name is what I had a hard time with... Sodom Mountain campground. I'm thinking though that may be too far south for you. Another spot we went to (but it has been 6 years at least, was this place...)
http://www.passport-america.com/campground...ew_england_inc/
Easy on and off the highway, and close to some neat places like the Yankee Candle co. in South Deerfield. They have an unbelivable antique/classic car display indoors, and my DW was lost in their candle factory...pretty area, near the Birkshires.
Hope this is some help?


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

C&H,

Yankee Candle will definitely scoop you in for an afternoon, it's a lot of fun. 
The one near Six Flags (which imo they should still be calling Riverside...) is definitely too far south, but Travelers Woods is one that I am looking at, it's not far away at all from where I am going.

Thanks for the info, it's exactly what I needed, and I'm sure not much has changed since you were there.

Lynne


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have to start reading WHOLE posts... didnt realize that you had the campground already scoped out in Bernardston! (Actually, I had forgotten what the name was...Campgrounds are beginning to run together in my old age...)


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hi Lynne-
> We havn't been that far west in Mass too many times. We did stay at one campground near springfield, because, as they put it in their ad, were "the closest to 6 flags amusement park". Well, I guess they were, compared to Rhode island. It was an OK campground, nothing to write home about. The name is what I had a hard time with... Sodom Mountain campground. I'm thinking though that may be too far south for you. Another spot we went to (but it has been 6 years at least, was this place...)
> http://www.passport-america.com/campground...ew_england_inc/
> Easy on and off the highway, and close to some neat places like the Yankee Candle co. in South Deerfield. They have an unbelivable antique/classic car display indoors, and my DW was lost in their candle factory...pretty area, near the Birkshires.
> Hope this is some help?


Sodom Mountain...ah yes, not a favorite of ours! Another campground I have been to which is in Swanzy, NH, that's a little more west than Bernardston, was Ashelot Campground. Very nice, simple and clean. They have a few full hook ups. That's the only one in that general area that I liked. We had a mini Columbus Day rally there last year.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

You can look here - click on the amenities charts

Click

and here's a corresponding map

Click


----------

